# Score!!



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good news! I just scored a 2010 OK Prowler 15T w/ aqua bound carbon fiber paddle, upgraded seat (don't know which one, don't care) and PFD for $650! It has the sonar shield and rod pod, but no rod holders. No big deal...they are easily installed. It was used only once due to back injury and subsequent surgery, and it's a cool lime green color so it is pretty unique (and easily seen!). The icing on the cake is that I am in Richmond and the yak is in VA Beach, but the lady selling it already had plans to return a trailer to her daughter tomorrow, who lives in...Richmond. So we are meeting up at 10am and I only need to drive 40 minutes round trip instead of a minimum of 4 hours. I'm psyched!

This is an example of advice paying off. The advice? Watch Craigslist like a CRACK ADDICT! LOL

So, should I just get the standard Scotty flush mounts? And which Scotty mount is best for front and center (most of my reels are spinning). How should I prioritize my accessories list? I DO want a FF badly so I can find out what the heck is going on the very open and structureless reservoir nearby. Is there a good model that can be found used on the cheap?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been doing this also but I need to keep more cash laying around!


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

7.62,
Where are you located?
"very open and structureless reservoir nearby" sounds like Swift Creek Reservior.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

You got it, buddy. It's right around the corner from my house. I hear there were some stumps left in some areas about 15ft deep, but I'm not sure where. A FF would help with that! Anyway, I fish from Sunday Park a lot and catch plenty of fish, but I can't wait to get out on the water.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

If you're looking for a fishfinder I have one of the Eagle Cuda 168's that I would be willing to let go for cheap. It works really well in a kayak. I have the base, transducer and screen. Let me know if you're interested as soon as you can as I'm meeting up with someone today to look at my boat (with the fishfinder on it).


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

How much? Shoot me your ph# in a PM.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

Before you install flush mounts...and your reels spend all that time gettin wet...make sure thats what you really want...scottys and rams are an alternative...especially in the salt.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

The reels are going to get wet no matter what. I have flush mounts in all my kayaks behind the seat and when I get in, I drown them in water and oil them. If you get cheap reels then you will have some issues, but if you get good saltwater reels, you'll be set as long as you take the extra time to care for them.


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

That's an amazing deal! Just like fishing, putting the time in pays off. Well done!


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

One alternative I have seen work with much success is the get the Scotty traditional surface mount and mount it to the side of the milk crate. One installed, you can use the other notched hole to insert other Scotty accessories like the rod extender arms and then place the rod holder in a horizontal fashion to position the rods aft of you and not in the way of overhead casts or low lying obstacles like bridges, trees, etc.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

I rest my case


FishyFingers said:


> The reels are going to get wet no matter what. I have flush mounts in all my kayaks behind the seat and when I get in, I drown them in water and oil them. If you get cheap reels then you will have some issues, but if you get good saltwater reels, you'll be set as long as you take the extra time to care for them.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

How do you figure you rest your case? your reels are going to get wet no matter what mounts you use. If you don't take care of your reels, the salt will screw them up, it doesn't matter if you're in a kayak or a boat.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Let's not forget what's important here. You hooked up with the daughter right? :beer:


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new yak! Very good bass fishing at flatwater on the James under the Hug. Bridge. May take my son out there Sat morning.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

7.62 said:


> So, should I just get the standard Scotty flush mounts? And which Scotty mount is best for front and center (most of my reels are spinning).


I have factory flush mounts and a Scotty mount up front on my Ride 135. I don't find that my reels get wet very often in the flush mounts. It's nice to be able to use the upcurrent flush holder to drag a jighead/Gulp combo across the bottom while I cast against the shoreline with another rod.

I'm not a big fan of fishing from rod holders on your crate. I almost lost a rod when a large Drum hit the rod and flipped the crate over, causing the rod to slide out. Luckily, it got caught on the bungees.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Patrick - Thanks man. I also got my wife a 2009 Manta 12, but I think she likes my Prowler better! I think it has something to do with the seat angle...you're kinda lounging in the Manta! Good luck this Saturday. I will be building an outdoor play set for my kids while you're mopping up the bass!

Regarding the flush mounts, I have decided to go ahead and install two and also install two Scotty mounts nearby for versatility, and two more Scotties up front next to the Sonar Shield with extensions. With the flush mounts, they make extensions for those if you want to have your rods rods sit higher, but I'm with Fishy Fingers on the reels getting wet. You just need to take good care of your stuff, no matter what. With any saltwater use, reels should be oiled before and then rinsed and oiled after each use. When I fish in the surf, my rods get drowned, but are fine because I take care of them.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

That is what I love about the Manta- my two favorite things to do- lounge and fish! 

Where did you find the extensions for the flush mounts?

You need to hit flatwater! 

We took it out in the salt last week. Didn't catch much, but had fun. It was more stable than I thought it would be. Also, the screws were beginning to rust after two days- even though we sprayed it off.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

We have been on the reservoir a couple of times but haven't had much time. We are floating the James from Maidens to Watkins on the 27th. Hope the river is high enough.

Here is the extender. Now, it says it is for Hobie flush mounts, but are they that much different??

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/880/Hobie-Rod-Holder-Extension.html


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually, there are the non-Hobie extensions: http://www.austinkayak.com/products/5027/Flush-Mount-Rod-Holder-Extender-Kit-2-Pack.html


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is some info on the float that you are going to do:
http://www.crappie.com/crappie/virginia/105197-upper-james-maidens-kayak-but-mostly-wading.html

Gonna order those extensions today! Thanks!

Have fun with the playset!


----------

